
DDL Transactions - davidw
http://adam.blog.heroku.com/past/2008/9/3/ddl_transactions/
======
davidw
Another one of those "MySQL doesn't do that? Really? Are you kidding?"
moments:-/

~~~
bradgessler
Eugh, yes... I'm really bummed about being on MySQL now. This ability alone
would take a LOT of risk out of deployments into production.

